# New to the forum



## yacorie (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

Brand new to the forum here so I thought I'd introduce myself and say hello.  

Grew up on northeast PA, and spent many days shooting and breaking old bottles with my brother and friends.  Once I had kids and we started spending more time in the woods, we started bringing home bottles to clean up and just look at.  Started getting into metal detecting and slowly but surely became more interested in old bottles as we would find them associated with cellar holes or just random dumps in the woods.  

Fast forward to the last few months where I've ended up in the possesion of many 100s of bottles through trades and from a stash in a relatives house (mostly garbage).  I've been going through them and trying to sort them out.  I started by recycling 100s of bottles that were clear with no embossing.  

I recently started taking pictures of the bottles and posting them on a metal detecting website but as I research them i'm often directed back to this website so I thought it was time to sign up.  

Love the amount of information people have here and share. 

 I think I correctly made an album with pictures and descriptions of ones I've gone through so far


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome to the site!  I can't find your album, usually we just post pictures directly into the forum.


----------



## yacorie (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi canadianbottles.  I’m not sure how to link a gallery album but I think I posted about 80 pictures so didn’t want to start adding them right into the thread.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 11, 2018)

Ah there we go, I've found it.  Here's the link https://www.antique-bottles.net/dbtgallery.php?gal=gallery  Some nice finds there!  I quite like that Haas Pharmacy bottle, I don't think I've ever seen a local pharmacy bottle shaped like that.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2018)

Welsome to the Club. Some nice Bottles. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like you're off to a good start with your finds, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lesley1979 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello, 
I am also new to digging for bottles, and to this forum as well. I was introduced months ago to digging and it has became a hobby that I quickly fell for. I am still learning and may seek others here for help occasionally, but I am enjoying seeing finds from all across the Nation and I look forward to getting the chance to get involved in the history of antique bottles.
Eastern North Carolina


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 18, 2018)

Welcome Yacorie.
Nice start to your collection. I like the Pulver bottle and the Waveney milk. That milk is cool! Good luck collecting.


----------



## Junkcollector (Jan 20, 2019)

New to forum just found a NATIONAL BOTTLING COMPANY - SparkPlug flip-top bottle - soon as I figure out how to send pictures I will - wondering what the market may be


----------



## Bryce (Feb 13, 2019)

Also new to the site anyone know what year these bottle are? And what they might have been used for I found a box of 24 of them


----------



## Rpl313 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello i am new to the forum as well and i am in need of finding a bottle cleaning expert in the Albany New York Region?

thank you


----------

